
Source: Google Plans to Announce Long-Rumored ‘Yeti’ Hardware at GDC Event - rishabhd
https://9to5google.com/2019/02/21/google-yeti-gaming-hardware-gdc/
======
xparco
I feel like kicking myself for never going further with my 2D game because I
felt it wouldn't have an audience that wasn't on a Saturday platform. Now I
feel motivated to get one done soon so I can get it in Yeti/playstore ASAP as
it would use a couple tripper since I hate touch screen games.

